# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Отличия платформ Business Automation Framework (BAF) и 1С Предприятие 8.3

## NicNic

Добрый день всем форумчанам.
Появилась необходимость использовать конфигурацию BAS Бухгалтерия.

В инструкции к установке следующий текст:
Внимание! Разработка и тестирование текущей версии продукта "BAS Бухгалтерия" 
велась на платформе Business Automation Framework версии 8.3.14.1669 
в режиме совместимости "Версия 8.3.12".

Будет ли работать конфигурация BAS на обычной платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 или стоит городить огород и устанавливать две платформы :(

----------


## iLexy

> Будет ли работать конфигурация BAS на обычной платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3...


Конечно будет, версию только не ниже 8.3.14.1669

----------


## NicNic

> Конечно будет, версию только не ниже 8.3.14.1669


а в чем отличия между платформами, или чистый маркетинг?

----------

